# Official Anything Goes Forum Moderator Poll



## heavyiron (Jan 16, 2011)

Not pole you fags, POLL. As in a vote....

We want to hear what the masses want for leadership in here. We are thinking maybe two leaders to make mods of this section. The members chosen for leadership will get to join us in the leader lounge and enjoy all the mod nudes, beer, and female underwear sniffing.(male underwear sniffing is available just ask Prince) The new mods will have the power to edit posts, change thread titles and ban members who break the few rules we have in this section.

We need a couple of members who are witty, funny and post often.

The outcome of the poll will heavily influence our decision but ultimately the mods will make the final choice.

You may choose more than one potential leader.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2011)

U had me at underwear sniffing..


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 16, 2011)

disappointed I am not on the list of candidates.  This forum is racist.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2011)

VOTE DGG and its a vote  for all the jerked and tan, and rep for all


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 16, 2011)

this is gay why we need 1???????????????


----------



## 240PLUS (Jan 16, 2011)

There's so many good choices. I feel like that old lady on The Running Man
who's trying to pick her favorite stalker. Well I picked DGG. He's one bad mother fucker.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 16, 2011)

DDG and Captn get my vote.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2011)

240PLUS said:


> There's so many good choices. I feel like that old lady on The Running Man
> who's trying to pick her favorite stalker. Well I picked DGG. He's one bad mother fucker.


 
Thanks GYCH


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> DDG and Captn get my vote.


 like the guy above u said u can only pick one...Vote DGG is a vote for the commone and the J&T


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> like the guy above u said u can only pick one...Vote DGG is a vote for the commone and the J&T


 
pics or GTFO!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 16, 2011)

Member: Someone is calling me a jew
DGG: 
Member: But he called me a knigger too
DGG: 
Member: But i think you should ban him
DGG: 
Member: What kind of answer is that?
DGG:


----------



## ROID (Jan 16, 2011)

you clowns should have never put me in this race, Its not fair for you.


----------



## ROID (Jan 16, 2011)

You can only vote once


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 16, 2011)

All my favs are on the poll.  I don't know who to vote for.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> All my favs are on the poll. I don't know who to vote for.


 
I will send junk pics for the swing voters, all others get a free dutch rudder


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 16, 2011)

terrible idea. this section needs no moderator. it must be pure and untainted. keep it moderator free. Free Tibet!



in all honesty you really trust any of those clowns not to go completely ape shit with power and jerk themselves into a coma?


----------



## 240PLUS (Jan 16, 2011)

YouTube Video











You have to choose one only.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> pics or GTFO!


 To jerked for u


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Member: Someone is calling me a jew
> DGG:
> Member: But he called me a knigger too
> DGG:
> ...


 So i got your vote


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> All my favs are on the poll. I don't know who to vote for.


 A vote for me is a vote for AP every where


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> terrible idea. this section needs no moderator. it must be pure and untainted. keep it moderator free. Free Tibet!
> 
> 
> 
> in all honesty you really trust any of those clowns not to go completely ape shit with power and jerk themselves into a coma?


 
with me that would never happen


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 16, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> terrible idea. this section needs no moderator. it must be pure and untainted. keep it moderator free. Free Tibet!
> 
> 
> 
> in all honesty you really trust any of those clowns not to go completely ape shit with power and jerk themselves into a coma?



Sorta like a fidel castro thang.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 16, 2011)

I don't see big Smoothy in the options?   who will look out for us jew hybrids?


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 16, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I will send junk pics for the swing voters, all others get a free dutch rudder



See this is where I'm stuck



Vortrit: he's quckly becoming my best bro on here.

Dark Geared God: Lets face it, a man in a mask is soooo sexy.

Gears: any man that will conceder letting me use my strap-on on him deserves a vote.

The Captn': should have his junk bronzed so I can place it on my mantle.




I just don't know who to pick.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 16, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Gears: any man that will conceder letting me use my strap-on on him deserves a vote.



its just too easy


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2011)

240PLUS said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Exactly


----------



## TwisT (Jan 16, 2011)

Winners are still gay


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 16, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> its just too easy



This is code for "I'm smart enough to not say anything because she will spank me again"


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2011)

YouTube Video










call me krugan sum of my best work if this does sway u nothing will watch whole vid ..there can be only one


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> To jerked for u


 
I didn't ask to see a pic of Mr Fantastico


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 16, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> The outcome of the poll will heavily influence our decision but ultimately the mods will make the final choice.
> 
> *You may choose more than one potential leader*.



Some of you dems need to read the damn post next time. 

Now start voting properly!

GICH.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jan 16, 2011)

I gave capt. the vote because:

1) He has a rudimentary grasp of the English language unlike most of these other guy's who just got off the boat.

2) He's a not big in progress.  

3)  Saney wasn't an option.


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 16, 2011)

Im disappointed DOMS, MINO, or LW where not at option


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 16, 2011)

OfficerFarva said:


> I gave capt. the vote because:
> 
> 1) He has a rudimentary grasp of the English language unlike most of these other guy's who just got off the boat.
> 
> ...



 brilliant stuff..........................


































a neggin is in order officer. you can thank your banana boat comment


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 16, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> Im disappointed DOMS, MINO, or LW where not at option


 
Mino and Manic turned it down. No-one nominated DOMS or LW . .


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 16, 2011)

voted for roid, I admire his user name being that it is much like my own.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I didn't ask to see a pic of Mr Fantastico


 that is not Mr f dude he more jerked ..but i'm bigger


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2011)

SilentBob187 said:


> Some of you dems need to read the damn post next time.
> 
> Now start voting properly!
> 
> GICH.


 So this is how Mccain felt ..the vote is rigged


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 16, 2011)

OfficerFarva said:


> I gave capt. the vote because:
> 
> 1) He has a rudimentary grasp of the English language unlike most of these other guy's who just got off the boat.
> 
> ...


thats it you made the list U voted for that dingo raping asshat


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 17, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> thats it you made the list U voted for that dingo raping asshat


 
You're shithouse grasp on spelling & grammar win . . . . no prizes


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 17, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> that is not Mr f dude he more jerked ..but i'm bigger


 
fuck yeah? 

Take a pic with "DRSE MFer" written accross your chest!


----------



## 240PLUS (Jan 17, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I miss that show. They don't make 'em like that anymore.


----------



## Saney (Jan 17, 2011)

lol they better not make me an option or Pyes will never visit this Section again lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 17, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> lol they better not make me an option or Pyes will never visit this Section again lol


 
we could have some hell-fun with Pyes if he turns up


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 17, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> This is code for "I'm smart enough to not say anything because she will spank me again"










Tranny Alert!


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 17, 2011)

Fuck.....i don't know who to vote for......


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> Im disappointed DOMS, MINO, or LW where not at option



I declined, but you do make a point.
DOMS has the experience, wit and time...plus he was exiled so that makes him a bit of an outlaw which anything goes can relate to.

All of those choices are hard though....


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 17, 2011)

So far its Roid in the lead.

theCaptn'          16	
roid 	 	19


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2011)

I voted for all of the above but since I made a promise to vote for one of them I will be his campaign manager. It will be mostly will photo promos.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 17, 2011)

Is that Roid?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Is that Roid?



Yes, as a campaign manager I will have him reach out all groups, the gays, the blacks, the Klan, the Jews.....everyone will vote for him. Hopefully with these photoshops these idiots will believe in his Change.
Did i leave any group out?
Please, Irish need not apply.


----------



## ROID (Jan 17, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> I voted for all of the above but since I made a promise to vote for one of them I will be his campaign manager. It will be mostly will photo promos.



This is ROID and I approve this message


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2011)

*You have Lams vote here*


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 17, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> I declined, .



you don't decline when your country needs you! where is your patriotism, where is your sense of duty, why won't you rise to the needs and challenges of this forum to lead us into the utopian society we all deserve?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2011)

*He wont back down*


----------



## Flathead (Jan 17, 2011)

Flathead Vote = 0?


Well Fuck!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2011)

*He has Clemson's vote but may have lost Big Smoothy's*


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 17, 2011)

It's been a while since you've had an epic run of pics.

Well done!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 17, 2011)

Classic shit Mino, But will he keep his campaign promises?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Classic shit Mino, But will he keep his campaign promises?



The other guys need to step up their game. Roid has been campaigning hard.


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 17, 2011)

Now that's funny shit.....



min0 lee said:


>


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 17, 2011)

I can see that, what is he getting his nails done?


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 17, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> The other guys need to step up their game. Roid has been campaigning hard.



if dark geared god doesn't get it because of your shenanigans heads will roll!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> if dark geared god doesn't get it because of your shenanigans heads will roll!



He just "donated" money to my PR people..





I can see him going places.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2011)

He has powers!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## bio-chem (Jan 17, 2011)

this is now the greatest thread ever


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## murf23 (Jan 17, 2011)

Roid has my vote


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2011)

*He ain't settling for Mod!*


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 17, 2011)

lol, lot of voting's been going down!


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 17, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>



bahahahahahha


----------



## sara (Jan 17, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>



He looks good in a suit.. 

hahahhaaaa thank you mino!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 17, 2011)

If "Anything Goes" why is a Mod needed??


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 17, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 17, 2011)

Tesla said:


> If "Anything Goes" why is a Mod needed??


 
hahaha! think of the possibilidads!


----------



## 2B1 (Jan 17, 2011)

TheCaptn' for his wholesomeness and straight laced ethics.

Roid for his upright sense of morality and the impeccable mores displayed in his many posts on the forum.

Pardon me whilst I retire to brush my teeth.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 17, 2011)

mouthwash?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 17, 2011)

Anything Goes WARNING - Do not enter this forum if you get offended easily, just about anything is allowed in here and there is very little moderation! All hate, trash talking, flame wars, adult material, etc., is allowed in here. Not Work Safe! Adults 18+ Years Old Only!


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 17, 2011)

sara said:


> He looks good in a suit..
> 
> hahahhaaaa thank you mino!




Your right !


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 17, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>


your killing me 
gonefor a few hours and this thread is funny


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 17, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## tomy2 (Jan 17, 2011)

vote for thecaptn ..


----------



## Tesla (Jan 17, 2011)

tomy2 said:


> vote for thecaptn ..


 
I did!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 17, 2011)

Ditto


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 17, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> fuck yeah?
> 
> Take a pic with "DRSE MFer" written accross your chest!


 and i'll send u a picture of my 9inch junk


----------



## TwisT (Jan 17, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> and i'll send u a picture of my 9inch junk




millimeter*


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 17, 2011)

TwisT said:


> millimeter*


 So many way to go with that


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 17, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Tranny Alert!



Is that all you got?    how long did that response take you to think That up?

You really should wash the skid mark off your chin before you take a nipple rubbing pic in your dirty bathroom mirror. (please see his gay profile pic)

Now, I don't have a dick, but I know you like 'em big and black, so I took the liberty of finding you something I know you will love:

Super Manly Cock and Balls Big Dildos | eXtreme Restraints

No need to thank me bitch!  GICH!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh and I voted for you Captn'.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks baby, you have my protection


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 17, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 17, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Is that all you got?    how long did that response take you to think That up?
> 
> You really should wash the skid mark off your chin before you take a nipple rubbing pic in your dirty bathroom mirror. (please see his gay profile pic)
> 
> ...




You mad? Your hostility amuses me.  




			
				cellardoor said:
			
		

> HialeahChico305 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 18, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Not pole you fags, POLL. As in a vote....
> 
> We want to hear what the masses want for leadership in here. We are thinking maybe two leaders to make mods of this section. The members chosen for leadership will get to join us in the leader lounge and enjoy all the mod nudes, beer, and female underwear sniffing.(male underwear sniffing is available just ask Prince) The new mods will have the power to edit posts, change thread titles and ban members who break the few rules we have in this section.
> 
> ...


----------



## DOMS (Jan 18, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>


 hahahaahahaha!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 18, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> You mad? Your hostility hurts my delicate male pride more than my boyfriend's giant dick hurt my ass last night.



Naw, baby.  It's all in good fun here.



I'm definitely gonna rep you for the fabricated pm, thou.  I'm almost impressed.  I would just like to point out a couple of things.

1. I never use the word junk.  I'm not shy, baby, I would have asked for "cock pics"

2. The "c" in Cellardoor isn't capitalized.

Next time pay a little more attention to detail and you just might fool someone into believing I would actually be interested in your lil cock.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm voteing myself off this island


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 18, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I'm voteing myself off this island



Dude, You never set sail!


----------



## 240PLUS (Jan 18, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> dude, you never set sail!



lolol!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 18, 2011)

I vote for Min0.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 18, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I vote for Min0.



You're saying now that you're behind in the polls!


----------



## SFW (Jan 18, 2011)

The mods are all fat and/or scrawny.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 18, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> You're saying now that you're behind in the polls!



I don't really care. You already voted for me... In fact, you voted for everyone... I say the person with the least votes gets it.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 18, 2011)

So many men, so little time.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 18, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Dude, You never set sail!


 
this place is like the Island


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

I just noticed theCaptn wad modded. Congratulations Cap!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 19, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I just noticed theCaptn wad modded. Congratulations Cap!


 indeed


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 19, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 19, 2011)

Brown noser.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 19, 2011)

HUh?i neg everyone the same watch bammmm


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 19, 2011)

=
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 19, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> =
> 
> 
> 
> ...



us jews dont appreciate the hitler references such as Zie heil


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 19, 2011)

the forum now


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 19, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> *he is an assie* spelled it wrong...Zie heil



oh  ryly?






Does he look like this?


----------



## Curt James (Jan 19, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> The outcome of the poll will heavily influence our decision but ultimately *the mods will make the final choice.*
> 
> You may choose more than one potential leader.



Power! _muahahahaahahhh

_Ahem. Seriously, good luck to all the contestants.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Power! _muahahahaahahhh
> 
> _Ahem. Seriously, good luck to all the contestants.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 19, 2011)

I am still in love with theoneandonly1...................

 . . and I pin estrogen


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 19, 2011)

you're all fkg dead


----------



## SilentBob187 (Jan 19, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> you're all fkg dead


 
Oh fiddlesticks!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 19, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> you're all fkg dead


 
I am so gay for you Captn'. And just turned jewish by chewing off my own foreskin.


----------



## ROID (Jan 20, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Power! _muahahahaahahhh
> 
> _Ahem. Seriously, good luck to all the contestants.



I hope I have your support when I run for Super Moderator in 2013

I'm raising Campaign funds now


----------



## ROID (Jan 20, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> you're all fkg dead


 
I hope you remember our deal. I'll txt retlaw for an appointment <winks>


----------



## ROID (Jan 20, 2011)

ROID said:


> I hope you remember our deal. I'll txt retlaw for an appointment <winks>



I can already see the CMI is going to be working overtime


----------



## vortrit (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 20, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Power! _muahahahaahahhh_
> 
> Ahem. Seriously, good luck to all the contestants.


 Damn a bit late aren't we


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 20, 2011)

ROID said:


> I can already see the CMI is going to be working overtime


 your talking to yourself


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 20, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I am still in love with theoneandonly1...................
> 
> . . and I pin estrogen



Pussy whipped!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 20, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I am so gay for you Captn'. And just turned jewish by chewing off my own foreskin.



I knew you were homo.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 20, 2011)

ROID said:


> I hope I have your support when I run for Super Moderator in 2013
> 
> I'm raising Campaign funds now



I believe your campaign manager already contacted me. 



Dark Geared God said:


> Damn a bit late aren't we



_Late?_ Is it over? Who won?


----------



## Curt James (Jan 20, 2011)

ROID said:


> I hope I have your support when I run for Super Moderator in 2013
> 
> I'm raising Campaign funds now


 
 And you and *theCaptn'* are neck and neck with 29 votes each. 



heavyiron said:


> the mods will make the final choice.



So, who does heavyiron like best?


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 20, 2011)

I didn't say that


----------



## Curt James (Jan 20, 2011)

^ You said it. Don't lie!

theCaptn' simply edited your punctuation.


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Curt James said:


> ^ You said it. Don't lie!
> 
> theCaptn' simply edited your punctuation.


 
cocaine is a hell of a drug


----------



## Curt James (Jan 20, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Curt James is my favorite notBig. He'd never act as viciously as theCaptn'. I want to have Curt's babies!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 20, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> I knew you were homo.



Only for theCaptn' and you. It's not gay if you didn't like it.


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 20, 2011)

man homo in this place


----------



## vortrit (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 20, 2011)

1 wolf said:


>





.....................................


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 20, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## vortrit (Jan 20, 2011)

1 wolf said:


> YouTube Video


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 21, 2011)

1 wolf said:


>



Do you speak the English?


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 21, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Do you speak the English?




Yes damm it ! call me !   we could be at the movies now, instead of me stalking you !


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 21, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> Do you speak the English?


 you might want to call your stalker. just a thought


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 21, 2011)

1 wolf said:


> you might want to call your stalker. just a thought



It speaks!! Pendejo!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 21, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> It speaks!! Pendejo!



it can also do mechanic work for some pesos


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 21, 2011)

1 wolf said:


> you might want to call your stalker. just a thought



eres un aborto mexicano? oh te caiste de la cuna de cabeza cuando eras un chamaquito?


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 21, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> It speaks!! Pendejo!


 
  No seas pendejo; déjala en paz ... Si Queequeg


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 21, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> it can also do mechanic work for some pesos


 And landscaping


----------



## vortrit (Jan 21, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> eres un aborto mexicano? oh te caiste de la cuna de cabeza cuando eras un chamaquito?


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 21, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> eres un aborto mexicano? oh te caiste de la cuna de cabeza cuando eras un chamaquito?


 

¿eres el hijo bastardo de una puta 1000.


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 21, 2011)

vortrit said:


>


 Chupar una polla gorda cabrón grasa


----------



## vortrit (Jan 21, 2011)

1 wolf said:


> Chupar una polla gorda cabrón grasa



I don't speak Spanish dip shit. If you're going to try to insult someone at least have enough balls to do it in their native language. You really are the king of all douches I have ever seen.


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 21, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I don't speak Spanish dip shit. If you're going to try to insult someone at least have enough balls to do it in their native language. You really are the king of all douches I have ever seen.


Su tan gordo que cuando vas fuera te bloqueo del sol...Relax es sólo Internet. Que hijo de puta locura


----------



## vortrit (Jan 21, 2011)

1 wolf said:


> Su tan gordo que cuando vas fuera te bloqueo del sol...Relax es sólo Internet. Que hijo de puta locura



You keep running you're mouth and I'm going to find a new gardener.


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 21, 2011)

este tipo es un loco real. Alguien por favor, darle algún medicamento.
Ah, y voy a trabajar para la cerveza


----------



## vortrit (Jan 21, 2011)

1 wolf said:


> este tipo es un loco real. Alguien por favor, darle algún medicamento.
> Ah, y voy a trabajar para la cerveza



Okay! That's it! I guess I'll be hiring Chico for another year!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 21, 2011)

1 wolf said:


> Su tan gordo que cuando vas fuera te bloqueo del sol...Relax es sólo Internet. Que hijo de puta locura



 , this has to be fantasticos latino personality lol . broken spanish


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 21, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> , this has to be fantasticos latino personality lol . broken spanish


¿Quién coño es este maricón fantastico

Inglés roto roto cuál es el gran problema español


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 21, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> You're saying now that you're behind in the polls!



I think you should have been in the running.  Damn it!



Mr. Fantastico said:


> The mods are all fat and/or scrawny.



Hey, look at my avatar, I am not fat or scrawny, at least in my eyes anyway


----------



## SFW (Jan 21, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> , this has to be fantasticos latino personality lol . broken spanish


 

i aint this fucking spic wolf. i should neg you for such allegations


----------



## SFW (Jan 21, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> I think you should have been in the running. Damn it!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, look at my avatar, I am not fat or scrawny, at least in my eyes anyway


 

i know. Youre actually more jacked than Rob is. Do you ever beat him up when he mouths off?


----------



## 1 wolf (Jan 21, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> i aint this fucking spic wolf. i should neg you for such allegations


 Está jugando en ambos lados de la le fence.Neg


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 21, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> i know. Youre actually more jacked than Rob is. Do you ever beat him up when he mouths off?



Fuc*A I do.  He back talks and he gets his ass whooped and I cook him no eggs and potato's, his fav meal.  Like I tell him everyday, a happy wife is a happy home.  Some days, I think he is a slow learner.


----------



## Saney (Jan 21, 2011)

So i think Gena could Whoop Robby.. Hands down.


----------



## ROID (Jan 22, 2011)

Dark Saney said:


> So i think Gena could Whoop Robby.. Hands down.



sometimes robert calls me in the middle of the night crying. I feel bad for him. I try to encourage him to hang in there while Gena gets help with her anger issues.

I'm going to stop answering his phone calls unless he adds me on his friends list on facebook. PUNK.....


----------

